# It's a PioEneer!



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Pioeneer-Inte...F8&qid=1429483839&sr=1-2&keywords=Cruze+radio

:eek7::lol::lol::lol: snuck in that "e"

I'm not trying it first!


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Man those reviews are all over the place. Make you wonder who the shills are.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It's encouraging that someone's trying to make a aftermarket drop-in replacement.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

It is encouraging.....but in my experience if your product is named PioEneer (or Alphine or Kikker...) it is probably flea market junk


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

hahahaha


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I looked for a pioneer headunit for the cruze before and this popped up. I was like thats not how you spell pioneer. Lol if you read the reviews someone says, read carefully, it doesnt say pioneer. Lol


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

That typo reminds me of this coupon I read for a plumbing company in Cincinnati. It says 25% discount for new costumers not (customers). I emailed them and advised them to check their coupons for inadvertent typos. That is what happens when you "fat finger" something.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Some people say it WON'T work while others claim it will....someone's telling lies.


My money is on the people saying its plug and play and not the ones saying it won't work. This isn't a 1975 anything....plug and play is a tall claim to make these days.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah one might want to question how good it actually integrates with the GM can buss--especially when they can not even spell pioneer right !!


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

There's a lot of similar units like this on eBay do any of then work or are they worth a crap? I have a '12 would like a mytouch type unit


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Big pyle o poooo


----------



## louierocko (Mar 26, 2013)

OEM-integrated navigation system for Chevrolet Cruze 2009,2010,2011,2012

This unit is the best that I have ever seen. It retains all of the factory features including XM Radio. It is very expensive but the build quality is excellent and the user interface is really clean. This is not one of those cheap Chinese systems. I got a demo of the OS in the Unavi booth at SEMA last year in a Hyundai.


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

wouldnt be surprised when you switch on a/c the screen would say eh-cee


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> Big pyle o poooo


:laugh::signlol:

I see what you did there! 

Pyle.

Funny story: my former employer came up with a bunch of 6.5 Pyle coaxials. I installed a pair in a customer's car and I couldn't believe how good they sounded! 2nd car, same story. So I go out and get some Pyle components for my personal car. Sounds like 9v transistor radio in a metal garbage can. It's getting clean undistorted power. They're just junk. 

I wish I could remember the model number of the coaxes. We never could get them again. He was buying them for like $15 a pair. Selling them for $100 installed. Everybody was happy with them.

They weren't like JL or Focal clear but like Premier or eXcelon clear. Complete anomalies....everything else he ever got from Pyle was junk.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Pyle used to be the number one coning manufacturer


----------

